# Need your help for a future project



## le_steph40 (Apr 9, 2022)

Hello,

I will soon have finished my Hungarian 109 in GB#53 and I am thinking about what project I will work on for the next GB#54 "Pacific Theatre 1937 to 1945"...
My choice fell on the long tail P-40F "white 104" flown by R. B. Westbrook (discussed here: Westbrook P-40F ). But I looked for in my decals stock but nothing available to make the white "104".
I think it's possible to make this number with masks but I don't have this kind of material. A member here who will recognize himself has already kindly helped me a lot regarding other of my projects and I dare not bother him with that one more time 😏.
Could any of you help me please ?

TIA

Stéph.


----------



## cvairwerks (Apr 9, 2022)

Steph: This is one possible solution for you:

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 9, 2022)

I've used this masking film for Spitfire camouflage. Resize the image to the proper size, print it out, cut the film to the appropriate size and remove the film from the backing paper, place over the image and then cut out with a sharp blade. The stuff is already low tack but I detack it a bit more before placing on the model





​You can also buy it by the roll

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 11, 2022)

Sorry about that Steph. I think I still owe you some masks for another project! Things have been a bit crazy but maybe I can cut you a batch along with the ones I said I'd do later this month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

